# mx518 Xorg.conf

## Sputnik

Ok börjar blir lite lätt fundersam på va som är fel...

Letat/läst på forumet och läst på nätet men inte hittat vad jag gör fel.. fått i gång alla knappar efter mycket om och men men nu är dom på fel ställe..   :Sad: 

Har följande i xorg.conf:

```

       Identifier  "DevInputMice"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

```

Efter ändrig till åvanstånde så kommer backwards och forward knapparna igång och xev säger följande:

1 left click

2 scroll click

3 right click

4 backwards button 

5 forward button 

6 scroll up 

7 scroll down

Detta är vad xorg och firefox gör när man trycker på knapparna:

Knapp = "efekt av trycket"

left click = left click

scroll click = scroll click

right click = right click

backwards button = scroll up

forward button = scroll down

scroll up = forward button

scroll down = backwards button

Testat :

```

Now we need to fix the button mapping. The best way to do this is to invoke this command when X starts somewhere (e.g. in your .xinitrc):

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

```

Samt xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7"

Utan större framgång   :Sad: 

Hur får man både scroll och fram bak fungerande och på rätt ställe ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hoggern

Se på min:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option  "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

```

ZAxisMapping må byttes til 4 og 5

----------

## Sputnik

Vid byte till

Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

Försvinner desvärre framåt och backot knapparna så den lösningen fungerar inte om man vill ha dom i drift som jag vill.. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=98028
> 
> [side note - you might think you could leave ZAxisMapping set to "4 5" but for some reason this doesn't work]
> ...

 

kan till lägga att jag tror mig hittat felet nu..

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7"  ändrar inte musen utan pekplatans funktioner.

letar nu efter lösningen hur man får

xmodmap -e "pointer till pointer2 så att säga.

----------

